# Kalender zwischen mehreren Geräten synchronisieren



## Bulldogge666 (3. Oktober 2016)

*Kalender zwischen mehreren Geräten synchronisieren*

Nabend,
ja zum dem Thema gibt es tausende Seiten, aber die ersten 8 konnten mir nicht helfen und jetzt ist meine Geduld aufgebraucht .

Also: Ich habe einen PC, ein Tablet (Surface) und ein Huawei Honor 6+, ich möchte meine Termine auf allen 3 Geräten und diese natürlich nur einmal eintippen. Mit der Win10 Kalender-"App" konnte ich mein Surface und den PC koppeln (ich hab jetzt zwar auch das gleiche Hintergrundbild, aber ein bisschen Verlust ist normal^^). 

Ich lese überall, dass ich fürs Handy die Google Kalender App brauche und sich die dann von alleine sync. Die App ist drauf, die email die gleiche (Googlekonto), in den Synceinstellungen ist der Kalender/Termine angewählt -> nichts passiert.  Wenn ich am PC in mein Googlekonto gehe, sind die Termine auch nicht im Kalender (von Google). 
Die Google-Mailadresse ist gleichzeitig mein MS-Konto, vlt. konnten sich PC und Surface auch deshalb synchronisieren.


Hat jmd. eine Idee, mich frustriert die Sache so langsam :/



MfG Bull


----------



## J4ckH19h (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kalender zwischen mehreren Geräten synchronisieren*

Also ich nutze einfach den google Kalender im Browser.

Bei den mobilen Geräten syncronisiere ich einfach den google Kalender in der vorinstallierten App (hier S-Planer).

Funktioniert einwandfrei!


----------



## Bulldogge666 (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kalender zwischen mehreren Geräten synchronisieren*

Danke für den Tipp, aber gerade bei Win10 ist der Kalender sehr gut zugänglich, falls möglich möchte ich den nutzen.

Der Kalender aktualisiert sich nicht über Google, sondern über Outlook (mein MS-Konto, das widerrum über Google läuft). Wenn ich es schaffe, dass Google sich sync. ist alles gut. ODer halt mein Handy über Outlook (Was ja Google ist).

Die Mails sync. tadellos.

Wenn ich bei Google etwas eintrage, sehe ich den Eintrag auch sofort bei Win nur nicht umgekehrt :/


----------



## Ahab (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kalender zwischen mehreren Geräten synchronisieren*

Nur weil du eine Google-Mail Addy für dein Microsoft-Konto verwendest, heißt das nicht, dass sich deine Google- und MS Daten von Zauberhand vereinen. 

Du musst dein MS Konto unter Android als Exchange-Konto anlegen, darüber kannst du dann Kalender, Mails und Kontakte  synchronisieren (Kontakte nur lesen, leider nicht schreiben).

Der Artikel beschreibt alles ganz gut: 

Android for the Windows Guy: Use Your Microsoft Accounts - Thurrott.com

Alternativ kannst du dir auch die Outlook-App für Android herunterladen und alles damit machen.


----------

